# see bottom of the pack



## adigiampaolo

Can you please translate for me in Romanian the expression next to the best before date *"see bottom of the pack (month/year)".*
Many thanks
Adg


----------



## Reef Archer

*„Vezi în partea de jos a ambalajului (lună/an)”.*


----------



## Reef Archer

adigiampaolo said:
			
		

> Hi I was wondering if the expression "vezi baza  cutiei (lună/an)" is also correct and can be used as see bottom of the  pack.
> Many thanks
> Adg



No, it doesn't sound too natural in Romanian - but you seemed to be in such a hurry, I didn't want to go into details, haha!

I used *ambalaj* because it refers to almost any kind of wrapping.
*Cutie* refers strictly to box-like packages.
If your message has to appear on a _pack of cigarettes_, for instance, you should write *pachet*.

All in one, if the "pack" you mentioned is a box-shaped pack, one that can stand, you can write *Vezi la baza cutiei (lună/an)*.


----------



## Reef Archer

adigiampaolo said:
			
		

> Thank you very much!!
> You have been very helpful
> Adg


Con piacere


----------

